# Is the karcher k5.800 a good pressure washer?



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking at buying a pressure washer. Costco online currently have a k5.800
For £269.99 inc vat with free p&p. also comes with t300 patio cleaner. Now is this a good pressure washer ? or is there better ones for less money out there?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have this model, very reliable, patio cleaner is handy and you can get the chassis cleaner at some point. Compared to any other I have had this is the best. You have costco backing as well. There is cheaper but for reliability and build, I think Karcher have the lead at the price.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I have it too, also from Costco about 8 months ago. Only thing that bugs me is the stiff hose from the machine to the lance - when you unreel it is coils up on the ground. I'm forever tripping over it and thinking of getting a replacement one from Ebay that's more flexible. With this in mind I'd have a look at their outlet site - seen a few there and you'll have change for the replacement hose........:thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the karcher k3550 and a 20metre flexible hose from qwashers ,very good indeed


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ill order the k5.800 then. Backed up with 5 year warranty can't be bad


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

5 year warranty sounds good ,i got 3 years with argos and that was about £36 ...


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh the 5 years is standerd so got to be worth it.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Costco warranty is better. Even after teh 5 years they refund no questions asked which makes teh £30 a year membership worthwhile.

They would have done this on my 2.9 deluxe which has packed up after 5 years but I did not buy it from them.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

just make sure you get the warranty in place...
i have the karcher 5.68 and after 18 months of very light occasional use it packed up on me with no warning...! had to strip it down to fix it...


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

They are "all" good when their working,personally I have had a few Karchers and running a 2 series that will not die.
The warranty is the thing that would swing my decision I bought one for the Mrs Brother a Karcher Jubilee and its the warranty that decided it for me.
I bought a KEW Professional a few years ago and it was terrible ended up in the skip.
I believe their is a little luck in PW for some reason.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

sfstu said:


> just make sure you get the warranty in place...
> i have the karcher 5.68 and after 18 months of very light occasional use it packed up on me with no warning...! had to strip it down to fix it...


My first one packed in after 6 months....faulty motor. 
WhiteRoc - Karcher told me the 5 year warranty was from Costco not them. Also, if anything should go wrong like happened with me, take it back to Costco and don't contact Karcher for a repair like I did. It took them 3 weeks before agreeing a replacement after a lot of effort on my part.:wall: They will only replace the unit but Costco might refund you instead - in case you decide you don't want one as expensive. I got caught out on this...
:thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Id love a costco card but do you not need to be vat registered ?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

S3kel said:


> Id love a costco card but do you not need to be vat registered ?


Not sure on the business requirement, but there are many who qualify like NHS. Best bet (if it's local) is to go along and ask at their Customer Services desk - in our local it's not just business owners and they have targeted companies to get members which is how I got one.:thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks id love to join ,think the nearest one to me is manchester ,but thats not a problem


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> My first one packed in after 6 months....faulty motor.
> WhiteRoc - Karcher told me the 5 year warranty was from Costco not them.
> :thumb:


Think they told you wrong, mine has it on the box standard.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

S3kel said:


> Id love a costco card but do you not need to be vat registered ?


No you don't, you can apply if you have your own business, and many other jobs such as NHS, engineers etc. are allowed.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi bigmc i had a look ,none of the jobs fall in to cheffing lol so unless my boss gets me one ,or a family member ,ive no chance ..


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

shine247 said:


> Think they told you wrong, mine has it on the box standard.


Wouldn't surprise me with all the help their CS was. One word - saga!:wall:


----------

